# Long rumored Bendix Automatic clones may be real after all.



## ricobike (Mar 18, 2021)

Merry Sales helps bring back the Eagle 2-speed coaster brake hub
					

SAN FRANCISCO (BRAIN) — The Merry Sales Company worked with International Cycle Gears of India to produce the Eagle brand 2-speed coaster brake hub, which is based on the original specs and design of the Bendix 2-speed coaster brake hubs. Merry will distribute the hubs to dealers and...




					www.bicycleretailer.com
				




SAN FRANCISCO (BRAIN) — The Merry Sales Company worked with International Cycle Gears of India to produce the Eagle brand 2-speed coaster brake hub, which is based on the original specs and design of the Bendix 2-speed coaster brake hubs.

I had read a rumor about this years ago, the rumor said they were working with Worksman so I naturally thought of Worksman bicycles.  So much time passed I figured it wasn't real.  If this is true, I have a feeling they will get a lot of request for index springs .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2021)

That would be awesome if this really happens.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 19, 2021)

Cool thank for the read


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2021)

I saw this ad on FB, I think. They are also selling both red and blue band hubs, I think. Looks promising. I bet the internals are very different than the originals so I doubt the parts are inter-changable.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 19, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> I saw this ad on FB, I think. They are also selling both red and blue band hubs, I think. Looks promising. I bet the internals are very different than the originals so I doubt the parts are inter-changable.



From the link I posted above:

"We wanted to honor Mark's memory by completing this project. 2-speed hubs are manufactured as per the original specs and design of Bendix, so that all the small spare parts would be fully compatible with the original Bendix-made hubs. We've accomplished Mark's goal," says Jim Porter, the president of The Merry Sales Co.

and

MSRP is expected to be $119.99. All small parts are available.

More information: merrysales.com.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 19, 2021)

The article talks about blue/yellow band:

The hubs come with Blue and Yellow bands, like the original. The yellow band hubs have a low gear: 1 sprocket turn for .67 hub turn to go up hills easier. High gear is 1:1. The blue band has 1:1 low gear, and high is overdrive: 1 sprocket turn for 1.5 hub turn.

On their site I only see the blue band listed.  I wonder if these take after market sprockets for skiptooth like ichibike?


----------



## ricobike (Mar 19, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> The article talks about blue/yellow band:
> 
> The hubs come with Blue and Yellow bands, like the original. The yellow band hubs have a low gear: 1 sprocket turn for .67 hub turn to go up hills easier. High gear is 1:1. The blue band has 1:1 low gear, and high is overdrive: 1 sprocket turn for 1.5 hub turn.
> 
> ...



I found the graphic (from facebook) from October of 2018 that first alerted me to this.





According to this, the driver/cog assembly will still be same as the original.


----------



## ADReese (Mar 19, 2021)

I was able to hold one of the yellow band hubs from India in my hands. It was surprisingly nice. I was told all of the parts interchange, but I highly doubt they are as good as the original bendix stuff. The price on the replacement index spring was going to be ridiculously cheap.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 20, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I was able to hold one of the yellow band hubs from India in my hands. It was surprisingly nice. I was told all of the parts interchange, but I highly doubt they are as good as the original bendix stuff. The price on the replacement index spring was going to be ridiculously cheap.



Very cool.  I was kind of thinking the same thing.  I had a Yellow Band that I'd ridden really hard with little maintenance.  Most of the parts were pitted on the bearing faces including the hub shell.  Not wanting to relace another hub into the wheel, I used a dremel to smooth out the races on the shell then replaced the other parts.  The hardening on the originals appear to go pretty deep into the shell, I was able to smooth it out and I'm still riding on it.  I highly doubt that these new hubs will achieve that level of quality but I'm sure for most applications they'll be fine.

I think I saw where the index springs cost 10 cents back in the 60's.  Probably won't be that cheap but hopefully a few bucks maybe?


----------



## B607 (Mar 20, 2021)

My little stash of index springs and probably my hubs too just lost value.  Oh well.  Glad to see the kickback return.  Gary


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 20, 2021)

one of my suppliers.
 I'll have to order one...


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 27, 2021)

Has anyone bought one /are they available yet? I went on the website and it just brought me to a black page when i clicked the bendix hub


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 27, 2021)

I did and it was a bit of a wild goose chase but finally tracked one down.  Not sure what I’m going to do with it yet but here’s a few pics:


----------



## nightrider (Apr 28, 2021)

I found one site online. The index spring is $25 with $15 shipping!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 28, 2021)

Hubs | The Merry Sales Co.
					






					www.merrysales.com
				



This shop has lots of very cool bike parts








						Eagle 2sp Coaster Brake Hub (36 hole)
					






					www.somafabshop.com


----------



## Chavez (Apr 28, 2021)

This is awesome! FYI the Merry Sales Company is a wholesale only company and their website sucks if you don’t have an account. I spend a lot of time combing through wholesale bicycle supplier websites like QBP, J and B etc.
I have never got very far on Merry Sales but it’s been awhile.


----------



## Jonlee1 (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m needing an index spring for a red band 2-speed. Any ideas?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 25, 2021)

The one I bought is for sale if anyone is interested.  Brand new, save a few bucks if you need one.









						Sold - New Eagle 2 Speed Kickback Hub - Bendix Yellow Band Reproduction - $120 | Archive (sold)
					

This is a brand new reproduction of the Bendix Yellow Band 2 speed hub made by Eagle.  I bought it for a project but decided to go in another direction.  More information is available here:  https://www.somafabshop.com/shop/product/eagle-2sp-coaster-brake-hub-6102?category=8359  I paid $130 new...




					thecabe.com


----------

